
T-Mobile sneaks "rootkit" into G2 phones - jamesbritt
http://www.boingboing.net/2010/10/05/t-mobile-sneaks-root.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+boingboing%2FiBag+(Boing+Boing)#
======
jamesbritt
An interesting antidote: <http://pastebin.com/cm75Z9UA>

------
Calamitous
This is just disgusting, absolutely disgusting. I supported T-Mobile because
they were the first to come out with an Android phone, and the first to offer
lower, non-contract pricing (even though it was painful 2-hr struggle over the
phone to get it).

What is it about carriers that they are so desperate to not allow users to
_use_ their hardware? Why do they care _so much_ that they're willing to
completely destroy their reputation to keep users from doing what they want?

On the plus side, I guess now I can switch to another carrier without a broken
contract fee...

